# Oh No!!!!



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I cannot imagine the heartache you must be feeling right now! I am so sorry this has happened to you. I am sure he misses you to pieces and wants to be back with his family again. 

I hope that you find Trev quickly. I hope he is safe and comfortable tonight and you receive a phone call early in the morning about his safe return to you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!! My heart is pounding just reading this! I hope, as Arborgale said, that you will get a call in the morning and all will be well. PLEASE...keep us posted!! If there is something you can post here so those of us on FB can link it to our pages, every little bit can`t be anything but good.


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

So sorry this is happening!

Get friends to take your other dogs to help search. He may come when he smells or sees them. 

Offer a cash reward, and ask people to carry treats. 

Don't give up! 

Does he like crates? Can you put an open crate by your work's door? 

Have someone else drive around in your car if he knows that, drive slowly and call him.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Hoping and praying your boy is found safe...and quickly. 

Keep checking with your local animal control, humane society and 24 hour animal hospitals. If someone finds him wandering, that's where they may take him. 

I can only imagine the stress and helplessness you're feeling. I know, from your posts, just how much you love Trevvor. My thoughts and heart are with you. 
Please keep us posted!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! How do I link a fb post on here? I've already gotten that going. I'm really hoping that someone in the area coaxed him into their backyard or something and they can just give me a call when they see my posters or something. At this point, he's going to be so frightened that he won't let anyone touch him.  

Great ideas oceanrose! He's ok with crates, doesn't love them though. Trust me, I'll be out there as I can tomorrow.  Yup, reward is offered! If I have to spend a million bucks to get himback, I'll do it. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You can just copy and paste it here. Or please...share your post to my page...Cherie Perks. I will share it to my Arreau page too.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks cailinriley, I'll definitely be calling and driving around! I do feel very helpless, but I've got lots of people on the watch for him now, so hopefully someone will find him!

ETA: thanks Cherie, I'll do that!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...058847954.60166.100000274842793&type=1&ref=nf.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my, I am so very sorry. I know exactly what that feels like -- I will send positive wishes and say a prayer for you and Trevvor tonight. Please keep us posted!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your settings won't let me see it. But again...share it to my page. I have over 2.200 friends and I'll ask them to post to their pages too.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I changed my settings, let me know if it shows up now:

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn

I'll try to figure out how to share it to your page...


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh heavens sake - hopefully someone has him and keeping him safe. My heart aches for you and we'll keep praying to bring him home again. Sylvia


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is posted on my personal page but I cannot get it to post to my Arreau page. I will be praying like crazy that he gets home safely! (((HUGS)))


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, if only I wasn't working this weekend, I'd dricve down there and help you look. I love Trevvor. 
Praying he is home safe and sound very soon.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG! I cant even imagine how your heart must be aching. I hope you get a call very soon and Trevvor is safe and sound. Please, keep us posted!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am much too far away to do more than send you hugs and good wishes. I'm sure you have already done everything, but the standard advice is to contact the microchip company, vets, rescues, animal wardens, etc, and to poster EVERYWHERE - posters by the hundred. The more posters, the more likely you are to get that vital sighting.

I am hoping there will be good news soon.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Oh poor Trevor and poor you! Hopefully he'll seek out someone who is poodle/dog savvy who can catch him, and who will then contact the local shelters to check for missing dog reports. (My local one has a website that you can check 24/7.)

I can't imagine how stressed out you are because I'd be the same way. There is no worse feeling that knowing your dog is lost, alone and scared. 

Trev is a tough little guy and I'm sure he'll find his way to a safe place. You may have posted this and I'm sorry if it's been asked / answered, but how far is the grooming shop from your home? It's possible he may find his way home.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sick to my stomach reading this, praying you find your boy. I too wish I lived near you to help. I keep checking back hoping for good news. 
Sorry if others already mentioned this, but can you contact your local radio station, and your local pounds or shelters?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My heart is bleeding for you. I know how it feels. I lost one of my Boxers one time on a hike way too far from home for her to find her way back. But someone did find her and called the number on her collar. I pray this happens for you and T too. Keep us posted! So sorry!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  Still no news on him...I've got ads posted on every conceivable website, my lil' sister is coming with me to work so she can make more posters and call around to the different vets and shelters. Unfortunately, work is about 20 minutes from home, I don't think he'd be able to make it there. I sure hope he doesn't try!! It would be too dangerous. 

I'm just so worried about him. I'm trying not to cry or anything, I feel like I need to focus my energy on finding him!! I know he's probably scared and hungry, and I just can't bear that thought.  I wish Austin weren't so big.  On top of it, my parents just want to give up already, they think he's gone for good. NOOOO!!! It's not even been 24hrs! I know I can find him, it's just going to take some effort. But he's totally worth it.  Thanks again for the support, it means a lot to know I've got everyone rooting for me and Trev!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*mom24doggies:* Oh no! I just saw your post and hope with all my heart you've got Trev back with you already. If not, you hang in there and keep doing what you're doing to get him safely home. It's a GREAT idea to search for him taking along your other dogs, and other doggy friends of his if you can manage that. He's got MANY people willing and wishing him home, and you've got a HUGE number of cyber hugs holding you up. I'm _so sorry_ this has happened! I know you must be running on pure adrenal now. I wish I was close enough to join the search, but I know many others nearby will. Stay strong, he is meant to be back home with you! I'll be watching for a quick, happy reunion update.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm following this thread. Hoping for the post from u that says he's been found. Best of luck!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

You WILL find him.

I am sick to my stomach for you. I'm so so sorry. I also wish I was closer I would look all day. I will pray he finds his way back to you as fast as possible!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am praying that you have Trev back already. If not, he is chipped. Hopefully some kind person will have found him and you will get a call soon. (((Hugs)))


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

We are all here for you and praying for Trevor to come home soon. Hugs and licks from the girls.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I am praying that Trev finds his way to you soon. I am so so sorry  Don't give up hope!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Katie and I are sending positive thoughts your way. Trevvor is a smart boy - he'll find his way back to you. ((((hugs)))))


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Checking this thread anxiously for news. My heart and thoughts go out to you. Good luck in the search! Be sure to ask any kids you see playing around outside in the area if they've seen him and to keep their eyes open. Likewise people walking dogs. I know that in our neighborhood, the kids and the regular dog walkers know every canine who belongs to the area.

--q


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just wanted to send some more prayers and good thoughts your way. I'm so sorry that this is happening...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

You're right not to give up! It's only been a day and it's also a weekend. Someone will find him and contact the local shelter(s) or take him to a vet's office, and then he'll get scanned and you'll get the call.  

All three of my MPOOs have their paws crossed for you. And hey, my birthday is this coming week and Trevor's return is what I'll ask from the universe!!


----------



## Lily (Feb 29, 2012)

My prayers are with you.... Don't panic I'm sure Trev will find you if not you finding him first. I once had a dog when I was five, on the day we moved he ran off and we couldn't find him. We had to leave as the movers were growing impatient. We asked our neighbours if he came back but they didn't see him. One month later he appeared in front of our new house which is 20 Km away. How he found us, we all couldn't figure out. Of course he looked battered n skinny n stinky but thats not the point, we were very happy. Dogs have a natural instinct / super ability to find their way back to their loved ones. Stay positive! Hope to hear good news from u soon...


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I am watching this thread, wishing to see that your Trevor has been returned safe and sound, _soon_.

But,_do not give up!_ Many years ago, I had a dog that was inadvertently left out in the yard during a thunderstorm. In fear, she escaped the yard. She was missing for _weeks_ and we had given up hope. Out of the blue, a wonderful woman called. She had coaxed the frightened dog into her yard and eventually had been able to get the info from her Rabies tag. 'twas a miracle: the dog was many miles from home (in the Washington D. C. area); she was disheveled, thin, and her pads were raw, but otherwise unharmed.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

I truly hope that Trev is reunited with you, sooner than later. There have been all sorts of stories of lost dogs somehow finding a way back home and I wish this to be the case for you.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Prayers and good wishes go out to you, I know the feeling it's the worst. Don't give up hope


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*mom24doggies*: Do NOT give up looking! And tell _every_ mail carrier, UPS and FED EX driver you can to keep an eye out for Trev, those folks are all over the place. Leave a photo of Trev with as many of them as you can. All us here are part of your "virtual" search party and NONE of is is giving up so don't you even consider doing so. (I know you won't!) I'm sure your parents are just very concerned for how upset you are. We all are. He's coming home to you, _he's got to. _ Hugs.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

You will find him. Just keep talking to the people in the area where he's been seen, knock on doors if you have to, some one has seen him!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Watching and waiting for good news that you and Trevvor are back together.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't been on here too much, and I just read this. I am sooo sorry that this happened. Hoping for a quick reunion. I wish I could help out somehow.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Be sure and post on the local CL "Lost and Found"*

And also in the 'Pets' section. I see a lot of those types of posts in the Houston CL all the time.

My story: When my DD was 14 or 15 she had a dog -- some kind of mixed breed we got at the HS. We'd had Tallie a couple of years. About a month after we moved to another house, she got out of the back yard somehow & escaped. She was a very unusual looking dog (Blonde hair and blue eyes we used to tell everyone!) but VERY skittish. We put up ads, looked everywhere, called all the pounds/HS's in the area, etc. 

About 6 weeks after she went missing, I got up early one morning and looked out the kitchen window. I didn't have my glasses on but there was a white blur out in the yard that didn't belong. I ran to the door and called 'Tallie" and she came RUNNING into the house and straight to my DD's room!! We never knew how she escaped the backyard OR got back in again, but there she was! Skinny and a few long scratches on her side that were half-healed, but she was OK. 

Your Trev will be too!


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Just seeing this for the first time. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. My heart hurts for you right now during this extremely scary time.

Even though I can't be there to help search, I am by your side.


Waiting for some good news from you....


----------



## Deborahinca (Mar 14, 2012)

*Trevvor come home*

If there's one thing I have learned in the short while I have had my June, is these dogs want to be with us every bit as much as we love and want them. Trevvor is working his way home....and he will be reunited with his loving family very soon. Thoughts and prayers with you, Deb and June


----------



## RavenClaw (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Trevor and sending many prayers up so blessings can come down with him home safely. :amen:


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Just saw this thread and read through, hoping each post would be happy news that Trev had been found. So sorry that you are going through this, I know how sick at heart you are and I'm sending good vibes that you two will be reunited soon.

I remember a post from an author on Bookwise book club some time ago. She said when pets (both dog and cats) get lost they go into panic mode and hide, so when searching to look under and behind things because they may not come out even when called. That seemed strange because I would have thought that would be true of cats but not dogs but there were lots of stories of dogs found quite close to where they were lost but were found hiding under decks etc. So be sure your search party is not just calling Trever's name but looking in likely hiding spots. I think someones idea of taking dogs he knows out to search too, is a good idea. Good luck!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I just read this thread and my heart breaks for you. I'll be praying. Keep us posted.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I have also just caught up with this post. I do hope there is soon good news & you are safely reunited


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

:Cry: Heartbreaking. I sure hope you are reuninted soon.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Praying for his safe return - please don't lose hope. Like other posters have said, there are so many stories of dogs missing and coming home. I can't even imagine what you must be feeling - Hugs!


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Checking back in to see of there is any news. Still sending my prayers that Trev is back safely in your arms soon!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I just read this thread & was hoping there was good news, that Trev was back. Sending positive thoughts your way & never give up.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh no..I am also sending your positive energy. I hope you are reunited very soon.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

I join with others on this list in prayers for Trev's safe return.


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

How upsetting! I add my prayers for a safe return to you and those who love him.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Checking to see if there is any news on Trev. Hoping and praying for a safe return.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Hoping for some good news soon! I think a Poodle is the type of dog people will be much more inclined to get involved with wrangling, rather than a loose lab or pit mix, etc. It's just obviously a loved pet and not a stray, and people will want to help get him home! I think your chances are very good that he'll be found and returned to you!! If he's normally friendly with strangers, then maybe with every hour that passes he's calming down from the initial escape/chase that scared him, and soon he'll approach people or allow them to approach him. Best of luck! I wouldn't write him off yet, either! He's out there trying to figure out what's going on and lots of people will be willing to help if they see him!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

HE'S FOUND!!!! I'm going to get him now, someone got him into their house!!! AGHHH I'm going to go cry happy tears now.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

That is wonderful news!!! I am so pleased for you both..


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So happy for you and Trevvor.....great news!


Morning dawns barks brightly,
Green bricks troddened to watched gate,
Lost puppy comes home.


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh Thank Goodness!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

SO happy for you both!! GREAT news!!


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

PRAISE GOD!!!!!!

I am so happy for you. Big sigh of relief! Glad you are back together again and he is safe. I'm giving Rosie an extra hug and kiss tonight.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Praise God! I have been coming on every half hour to see if there was news! I am so happy for you there just are no words! Give that black beauty a big hug and kiss from the Arreau gang!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

AMEN!! Thank the Good Lord that Trevor is found safe and will be back in your arms again! We are all crying happy tears for you!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank God!!!!!!! I thought about you guys all day today!!! Sooooooo happy for you!!!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*YAY! *What a relief to hear Trev was found!! This is the happy ending that just _had_ to be! I'm_ so _glad for you, and him.:dancing2: You're going to have quite a story to tell about this for many years to come. You must be exhausted, rest easy and well tonight, and have pleasant poodle dreams!


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

So glad he's safe!!!!!! Give him a big hug and kiss from here, what a scare!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Yayyyyyyyy, the pack is reunited!!!!!! Happy hugs


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Mom24doggies --- I am so relieved and happy for you!!! See, all the PF members' prayers and good thoughts worked! Give him a big hug for me! Ahhhhh, I love good news.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

:cheers2: Great news! I too, have been checking, waiting to hear just this news. We all know that just one bit of bad luck and it could happen to any of us. Hugs all around!


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been checking this thread, off and on, all day. So thrilled and relieved that he's found!! So grateful there are people who will rescue and return stray dogs. I'm so happy for you and Trev. Hugs to both!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ah, I'm sooo happy!!! Words can't express how much I appreciate all of your support and care.  I know it played a huge part in getting my boy back to me!! 

I'd had a couple calls today telling me they'd seen him, but every time he ran from them. Basically, he seemed to be making circles in the same general area, actually not far (3/4 of a mile or so) from where he got loose. My smart boy was definitely looking for me.  Anyways, someone was having a party in their back yard, and he decided to join them. (there were kids and dogs and food, so I'm guessing that's what attracted him) One of the guys looked around and said "hey, when did the poodle join us?!" They got him into the house, then decided to look on craigslist where they found my ad. They said that he was very friendly and sweet and loved the kids, even let the little girls brush the burrs out of his hair.  When I got there, he sorta just fell into my arms, poor guy was so exhausted he couldn't even be excited.  He slept in my lap all the way home. He is a bit dehydrated from running around in the heat for 36 hrs and lost some weight. He also rubbed big sores onto his feet from running, so now he's limping.  I'm going to put some neosporin and socks on him tonight, any other suggestions for that would be great.  He just ate a meal and is resting on the couch. 

I'm just sooo relieved, I can't believe how great I feel now!! I thought I was going to scream and cry and dance all the same time when I got that wonderful phone call!!!! I know God (sorry, I'm religious!) gave the little guy the courage to be brave and walk up to someone for help.  Thanks again so much for all the support and prayers and well wishes. They meant a ton.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am soooooo relieved and happy. I got on and read your post that he was safe and yelled "THANK GOD!!!" and my fiance hollered "They found the dog!!" We we rooting for this perfect outcome. Sweet, restful sleep for both of you!


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the story. Trev's a bright boy for finding a dog-friendly yard. So glad they saw your craigslist ad. Your boy will certainly need some rest and TLC for a little while. 

Neosporin and socks should be OK for tonight. If his feet look infected, in the morning, or if his limping is worse, I'd take him in for a quick vet check. 

I'm just so happy for you. I'll bet the rest of the pack is thrilled to have Trevvor home. Sweet dreams to all!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Had to check before hitting the hay, I am SO HAPPY for you and your boy! Can sleep now...


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

So happy to hear he is back!! What a frightening experience, I am sooo glad everything worked out and Trevor made it home! LOL leave it to the poodle to crash the party  Hope you both are getting some much needed rest!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so very happy Trev is back where he belongs. I am still trying to make my Bug into a little tiny version of him. Bug and I am glad his poodley inspiration is home and safe. 
I even told my Kelpie breeder all about Trevvor when she came to visit and was playing with Bug. 

So relieved and thankful. Now, for his poor little feet, you may wish to rinse with saline before treating with neosporin just to keep things clean.

Best wishes for an uneventfull recovery.
(gee, maybe I should have a party and see if a handsome poodle will crash it. lol)


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh thank goodness! First thing I checked this morning! Poor, tired little guy. Love happy endings


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

What wonderful news! So glad he's safe and sound. Your smart little boy found some kind, smart folks to help him find his way home. Just don't let him tell the other dogs about his excellent adventure or they may get ideas


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

So glad he's safe and sound! Gotta say though, I was surprised to hear he'd take off!? One of the reasons I chose poodles was their tendancy to be home bodies and NOT be runners?! Are there many poodles belonging to people on this forum who would take off if they had the chance? Are toys less likely to run away than the other two sizes?

Yay for Trev, safe at home 

Rebecca


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So very glad he is home - a real "rejoice with me!" moment. I checked first thing this morning (UK time) but for some reason new posts weren't showing - so it was wonderful to get the news when we got back from our walk. Stay safe, Trev, and no more giving your Mum heart attacks!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

What a relief! You are going to have one tired baby for a day or two I bet!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank God! I was so worried over this yesterday! I kept checking my phone during the night for an email about this thread but for some reason I never got one! Anyway, I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic!!! We were all so worried about both of you. I never would have thought about posting on Craig's list. Hopefully, I will never need to put my new knowledge into action. You have just lived through a nightmare. So glad you have a happy ending. Big sigh of relief.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so very happy for you!!! What a great way to start the morning!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm so relieved to wake up to good news! :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:

Give Trev a filet mignon and pour a glass of bubbly for yourself. As for those sore paws, you could spray some CC Peace & Kindness on them too.


----------



## RavenClaw (Mar 22, 2012)

Soooo very happy for his safe return!!! :cheers2::clap2::bounce:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yes I'm very relieved!! Both of us feel much better after a good night's sleep. I woke him up several times to potty and drink, as he was dehydrated. He feels a little bit warm, I guess he might be running a small fever from dehydration. I'm thinking that I'm going to run him in to the vet, just to have him checked out and maybe get something for his poor feet. They seem better this morning, but he still doesn't want to walk for very far and he walks very tenderly. 

Someone asked why he ran...basically, he got scared. We were at my work, he slipped out the door (I think he needed to pee) whoever let him out started chasing him, he ran from them, THEN he hit all the traffic (I heard later from another person that he was running into oncoming traffic, between two lanes. :afraid: :scared: She said he was dodging cars and blasting through intersections...it's a miracle he's alive.) which scared him even more. So no, poodles don't usually just "run away", and he wouldn't have if he hadn't gotten frightened. 

Lol BorderKelpie, let us know if you catch a handsome poodle at your party.  I just might try that tactic next time I feel like acquiring a new family member! 

I sure hope not cookieface....I hope this experience is going to prove to him that staying with mommy, even when you're scared, is the best option! 

Thanks again everyone for all the support.  Trev is grateful to you!! After all, if he'd come home to a crazed mom, that wouldn't have been any fun 'tall.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

How wonderful that Trevvor is back home, where he belongs! Hurray for good, compassionate people who help lost dogs, hurray for Craig's List (good to know!), thanks to God, and hurray for the powerful positive energy and prayers send by our forum to Trevvor...

Now let's concentrate all the above on Balie, Carley's doggie that was involved in the car accident yesterday and is missing...


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sooo happy for you!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

When I started reading this thread this morning, I had to cheat and go to the last page right away to make sure he was found. I can only imagine the fear you went through. He sure was a smart guy deciding to join into a dog friendly party.

Now that you have aged 10 years...relax and enjoy your day


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad he has been found. Been checking.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank god he is home safe and sound!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a similar scare with Angie so I know that panicked-beyond-belief feeling. Thank goodness Trevvor is home safe and sound.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw this thread and glad to know that Trevvor is home safely now.

*Happy Dance*


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear this! I have been so worried for him - what a relief!:whoo:


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!:amen:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I ran Trev by the vet, he only has minor stuff "wrong" with him. Mostly his feet, but also his kidney count (I think that's what you call it!) was a bit high. (by about 6 points) The vet said that it was probably from dehydration, we're going to check again in two weeks just to make sure no permanent damage was done. Also, he apparently is 10 days overdue for rabies vaccine...oops, my bad. I thought he was due in April. Obviously today wasn't a good day for that, we'll do it at his re-check. They also checked him out for signs of being hit by a car, nothing came up thank goodness! I've been checking him for pain as well, so I think we're good there.  

They gave me some antibiotics and cream for his feet, as well as a very low dose of pain med since he seems to be uncomfortable when walking. He's been getting carried around a whole lot...like he cares, lol! Being carried is great fun as far as he's concerned. 

I'm glad I took him in though, it really puts my mind at rest.  Now I can be confident that nothing more serious than exhaustion and dehydration happened!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

So glad to hear that he's OK!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Spooing Again (Dec 18, 2011)

Omg --- what a relief-- I am so happy for you


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahh! I've been away from the forum and my stomach turned when I read your thread!!! I'm SO glad he was found! I kept feeling sick reading through from the beginning, hoping you'd find him! I hope he feels a lot better with some rest.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks tokipoke, I think hes pretty much normal now, thank goodness! He's one incredibly lucky little dog. The only evidence left of his adventure is his feet....he's got to wear cream and booties for a few days. He's less than thrilled, but at least it will keep him still lol. And I'm happy to say that he doesn't seem to have suffered any emotional damage either...cars don't bother him and neither did strangers...he was totally fine with everyone at the vet, which is inside a petstore and therefore has a lot of people! I'll take him back to work in a few days, maybe around wednesday or thursday (tied to my table!) and make sure he's ok there too.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear that Trevor is back. Like so many others I was checking with bated breath and so glad the good news.

Your experience reminded me of Sugar, the black standard poodle of my childhood back in the 1960's. She was lost for 3 months!!! We went on a family vacation and left Sugar in our new house (we had just moved) with a young couple who were house/dog sitting. I guess Sugar didn't like that arrangement. She ran away. We think she tried to follow us. When we got home, we did everything we could to try to find her, but with no luck. 

Finally after 3 months, we got a call from people who lived about 15 miles away from us. Sugar had started following a little girl home from school every day. The girl's family was able to trace her dog license and find us. I will never forget going with my mother to pick her up. As you can imagine, it was a joyful reunion for both dog and people! We'll never know where she was for 3 months, but we think she was mostly on her own.

Glad to know that Trevvor's journey was a shorter one!


----------

